# ما مفهوم الزنا في المسيحية؟؟



## مسلم ولكن (24 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة اخواني *
*معليش اعذروني على سؤالي بس مثل ما انتو عارفين انا جديد في المسيحية *
*يعني ولا اعرف بعض الاحكام فيها..*
*سؤالي هو ما هو مفهوم الزنا في المسيحية؟ *
*يعني كيف يكون الزنا؟ وماهي العقوبة؟ *
*قرأت هذا الكلام في احدى المنتديات المسيحية بس ماقدرت افسر بعضه:*
*"**الزنا**هو** الفعل الجنسى الذى يتم بين الرجل و المرأة برضاء الطرفين *
*خارج اطار الزواج على شرط ان يكون الاثنان متزوجان او احدهما.*
*فى حين انهما اذا كانا فى غير رباط الزواج فتسمى هذه الحالة :*
*سقوط فى شهوة الجسد و لا تسرى عليه احكام الزناة *
*اللي ماقدرت افهمه مكتوب بالاحمر *
*ياريت تساعدوني*
* في فهم الكلام اللي مكتوب بالاحمر**والسلام*​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب ممكن تقول الكلام 
دا قريته فين
*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

مسلم ولكن قال:


> *سلام ونعمة اخواني معليش اعذروني على سؤالي بس مثل ما انتو عارفين انا جديد في المسيحية يعني ولا اعرف بعض الاحكام فيها..*​




*أولاً ربنا ينور طريقك ويقويك *
*ومرحباً بك في القسم يا مسلم ولكن !*​​


مسلم ولكن قال:


> *سؤالي هو ما هو مفهوم الزنا في المسيحية؟ يعني كيف يكون الزنا؟ وماهي العقوبة؟ قرأت هذا الكلام في احدى المنتديات المسيحية بس ماقدرت افسر بعضه:*
> *"**الزنا**هو** الفعل الجنسى الذى يتم بين الرجل و المرأة برضاء الطرفين خارج اطار الزواج على شرط ان يكون الاثنان متزوجان او احدهما.فى حين انهما اذا كانا فى غير رباط الزواج فتسمى هذه الحالة :سقوط فى شهوة الجسد و لا تسرى عليه احكام الزناة "اللي ماقدرت افهمه مكتوب بالاحمر ياريت تساعدوني في فهم الكلام اللي مكتوب بالاحمر*
> 
> *والسلام*​


*ههههههههههه*
*ولا أنا فهمته .... ما أسم هذا الموقع الجامد ال بيقول أن الزنا لغير التزوجين يعتبر سقوط في شهوة*
*ما الزنا كزنا هو بدأ بمرحلة الشهوة .... وما هي أحكام الزنا التي أقرها هذا الموقع ...*
*الرجاء أرسال لي الرابط للتحقق من الأمر *

*بس بالنسبة للسؤال نري في المسيحية الموضوع أصعب شوية .....*

*فنجد ...*
[q-bible] 
قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 
فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.  
[/q-bible]
*فبمجرد النظر الشهواني هو زنا بالقلب .....*
*وأي زنا فعلي لابد أن يمر أولاً علي شهوة القلب ولذلك نجد رب المجد يأتيها من الجذر من ألأصل .... النظرة الشهوانية .....*

*فكل من ينظر لأمرأة وأشتهها فقد زني بها فعلاً وعليه أن يتوب عن ذلك ....*

*ولكن من جهة الأحكام ...*
*فالحكم كان قديماً هو الرجم ..... وهذا بكون شعب اليهود كان غليظ الرقبة شعب قاسي شعب بسهوله ينسي الله ويرفض عمله ..... وبالمعني الروحي نقول عنه شعب في المهد أي مازل في بداية الإيمان والخلاص كالطفل الصغير الذي يؤدبه أبوه عندما يخطي ويضع له القوانين الصارمة المخيفة كي لا يخطئ لآنه لا يعي نتائج أخطائه *

*أما في المسيحية عهد النعمة عهد الخلاص عهد النضج الروحي نجد في هذه الواقعة الرد الكافي*
[q-bible] وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ 
قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ 
وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟» 
قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!» 
ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضاً إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ. 
فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» 
فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».[/q-bible]
*هذا كان رد المسيح بشرط أنه علم بتوبة المرأة فأراد أن يعطيها بداية جديدة للحياة*
*مع أنه لو كان قال الرجم لحدث وكان وقتها سيراه اليهود كنبي وأعظم من ذلك ولكنه أراد أن يظهر الحياة التي تخرج من جوف الموت .....*
*فهو واهب هذه الحياة ويعطيها لمن يريد*​


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (24 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب ممكن تقول الكلام
> دا قريته فين
> *



  ا*لاخ مسلم ولكن كل ماكتبه بالون الاحمر الغامق هو مفعل بروابط وكلهم رابط واحد بس دي مش مواقع مسيحيه *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شئ عجيب يعني انو تقرأ عن المسيحية في مدونات مكتوب >> Maktoob Blog

شئ عجيب فعلا !!



> حدهما.فى حين انهما اذا كانا فى غير رباط الزواج فتسمى هذه الحالة :سقوط فى شهوة الجسد



الزنــــا هو علاقة جنسية ليست في الاطار الشرعي الصحيح
+
الزنــــــا هو خيـــــانة

فسواء كان الطرفين متزوجين او غير متزوجين او تحت أي ظروف ، فهي خطية



> و لا تسرى عليه احكام الزناة



و هذه هي نتائج اعتمادك علي مكتوب بلوج !!
المسيحية ليس فيها أحكام اصلا ، ولا يوجد فيها تنفيذ أحكام سواء للزنـا او غير الزنــــا
نحن نترك الدينونة لله وحده ولا ندين او نحاكم أحد

لكن المسيح أوضح كل خطية و علمنا كيف يكون السلوك بطهارة

الزنــــــا هو خطية ، و السرقة خطية ، و القتل خطية

ولكن لا عقاب أرضي بشري لأي خطية
العقاب هو الدينونة السماوية ، المسيح هو اذلي يدين ، اما نحن فلا ندين أحد

اقرأ معي هذه الموقف من حياه المسيح

يوحنا 8

*1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. 
2 ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ. 
3 وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ 
4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ 
5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟» 
6 قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!» 
8 ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضاً إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
9 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ. 
10 فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» 
11 فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».​*​


----------



## asdqwen (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لو انى زنيت وسرقت وكذبت وقتلت وامنت بان المسيح ابن الله هل يكفر ذلك عن اخطائى وادخل الجنه بمحبه المسيح ومغفرته

****************************
*يا أبني أنت تعبان والا في أيه مش أنت حطيت موضوع خاص بك والا هو نسخ وبس*

*يغلق لأنتهاء هذا الموضوع*


----------

